# MTB/VTT Switzerland, rides this week end July 30-31st



## Big Foot (Oct 16, 2006)

I will be arriving into Morges a town near Lausanne, Friday Morning, Should have the AIR9 out of the box and built up by Friday afternoon. I can ride Saturday or Sunday 30-31st.
Would be willing to drive a 1.5 hours for some good single track.

Any body riding this weekend?
I will ride any thing, Cross country, all Mountain, Light Free-ride, it all good,
Would like to go with a group so I don't get lost.

Gary


----------

